# What about a 4 wheeler?



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I have been reading a lot on the site and it seems that some people started out plowing with a four wheeler doing driveways. In a previous post of mine I was thinking about buying a truck to sub contract with...would you guys think it would be a better idea to buy a 4 wheeler instead with that money and just doing a bunch of houses?

Also what four wheeler would you reccommend? I would be looking to spend $3000-$3500


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i would get the truck/plow and sub. jmo


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have owned nothing but arctic cat and I will never own anything else. Mine is in my signature. Runs really good. I spent $1800 on the atv and made the plow for $60.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is another pic of it after plowing with it this morning. I also plow with a truck. But use the atv for sidewalks and places I cant get with the truck.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Another thing I should have mentioned is that I am a college sophomore and am going to school full time so time is an issue since I have class and being out late or into the morning sub contracting could interfere with classes...And the $3000-$3500 budget would be the same for the truck...

I have heard good things about artic cat and I am a little bias toward polaris since that is waht I have grown up around...just want to know if this would be a good way to make some money and get my foot in the door in the plowing industry because it is something I want to do once I graduate...thanks for the responses so far!!!


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Eatmytailpipes what size blade do you have on the cat? Would you recommend a certain size?


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

wannabeplowing;515935 said:


> Another thing I should have mentioned is that I am a college sophomore and am going to school full time so time is an issue since I have class and being out late or into the morning sub contracting could interfere with classes...And the $3000-$3500 budget would be the same for the truck...


Being out late or out early is not something that is limited to sub contractors. As a matter of fact, if you are operating as your own business then you would really have no choice as to when you can go out and plow - if it snows, you plow - period.

Perhaps it would be worth considering the sub-contractor option as it could offer two favorable aspects.

First, it would allow you to have access to more work, which should translate into more $ (truck vs quad) and also more experience (larger and more plowing areas).

Second, it may be possible to set it up with the contractor so that you are called out last during your school time, but yet are always called out when you are available (i.e. out of school).

You would also have the added benefit of protecting your reputation while you were building experience and start-up capital (imagine having only a quad and then breaking down, or failing to clear your lots/drives because you were in school - not good!).

HTH


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I understand that if it snows you plow, I have done some snow removal with the comany I work with over the summer...unfortuantely I go to school in ND and live in MN so I can't work for him during the winter.

Another concern I have is buying a $3500 how reliable will the thing be, I feel I can get a higher quality ATV with that money, does this make sense to anybody. I'm worried about getting the truck and having the damn thing break down right away, I know an ATV can also break down but I guess I feel I can get "more for the money" with an atv but it seems like you guys are saying to buy a truck and find somebody to sub-contract for...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Depends how many and how big of areas you will be doing. I have a kawasaki and its a great quad, I like arctic cats too. You would need a truck to transport it, unless you are doing very local accounts.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

wannabeplowing;516193 said:


> I understand that if it snows you plow, I have done some snow removal with the comany I work with over the summer...unfortuantely I go to school in ND and live in MN so I can't work for him during the winter.
> 
> Another concern I have is buying a $3500 how reliable will the thing be, I feel I can get a higher quality ATV with that money, does this make sense to anybody. I'm worried about getting the truck and having the damn thing break down right away, I know an ATV can also break down but I guess I feel I can get "more for the money" with an atv but it seems like you guys are saying to buy a truck and find somebody to sub-contract for...


You are absolutely right about the truck vs quad costs and getting more bang for your buck with a quad.

deere615 raises a good point. Do you have a place to safely store, and a vehicle to move, the quad? Or are you in a location where you can drive on the streets during a snow event without getting ticketed?

I was just talking to a guy who plows in our town with a quad, and he was told by a local "authority" that, while it was not legal for him to be driving his quad in town, as long as he had his blue light (it is blue in our province), drove reasonably (no hot-dogging), and only drove in town while clearing snow, then it was highly unlikely that he would ever be ticketed. We are in a small northern community of about 6,000 so "small town-ness" plays a factor here.

If you have a good place to store and transport your quad, or if you can drive it in town without getting ticketed and you have a tight plowing route that you can drive your quad over, then a quad could work for you.

We are not trying to talk you out of anything, but instead are just putting things out there for you to consider so you that make the best choice possible.

Either way, good luck with your decision.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I never intended to make it seem like I thought anybody was trying to talk me out of anything. You guys give great advice and I apprecite all of the help you have given me. I would have a place to store the quad and would be gunning for a very tight route which would eliminate the need to trailer the wheeler. I am in Fargo so a pretty large town but I would be in a residential area so I would hopefully be able to get away with driving on the street.

I would love to buy a truck and sub contract but for what I can get with the $3500 in a quad it just makes more sense to me. Plus I think it would be a good way to get my feet wet in the snow plowing industry.

What would everybody recommend for size of a wheeler, we usually don't get large amounts of snow but I found a 600 for a good price would that be overkill, I would htink the bigger the better. When picking a brand is it more of personal choice and what I can afford?

Again thanks for all of the great info and I really appreciate the wealth of info everybody is willing to share!!!


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

I have pushed a decent amount of snow with a Polaris Sportsman 500HO (EFI), but I have heard of all major brands pushing snow without any difficulties. I would say that, as with trucks, it is more a matter of personal choice.

The only thing that I would watch out for in the Honda is (and I believe I read it here) that a certain model is better for pushing snow due to the gearing. That may be true of other brands as well, but that is the one that I have read about so I thought I would post it up.

If you have a certain brand and model in mind, or if you have your eye on one that is a great deal, you may want to search the atv forums on the www for some user feedback. I only got my quad about 2 years ago, so still find myself searching the atv forums whenever I have questions.

HTH


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wannabeplowing;515948 said:


> Eatmytailpipes what size blade do you have on the cat? Would you recommend a certain size?


well I have a 54inch blade on it now. I might upgrade in the spring to a 60inch. Depends on what size atv you want. 400cc up I would stick to around 54" or bigger. under 400cc I would stick to 50" or smaller. I just sold my old atv 3 weeks ago. 2000 Arctic Cat 400 2x4 with chains and a 45" plow. and that 2/wd would do anything. I sold it for $2000. You could possibly buy a atv cheap and then buy a truck.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I found a 2004 sportsman 600 with 890 miles on it with a winch and 60" plow and he is asking $3875. Says there are some scratches in the plastic and it has been used but it's a 4 wheeler so that is too be expected, I wouldn't be looking for a perfect machine anyways. Looks like a good machine might have to take a look at it sometime.

Another question is what to charge if I am able to do this? A typical fargo driveway is probably something like in the below picture, at least in the area I would be looking to work, then obviously some smaller with only a single garage. I would also include shoveling the walk and front steps. I don't want to be one of those low baller people who only charges $10 to do it but don't really know what to charge...any help is appreciated.

here is the link to what a typical driveway size is...

http://www.homes.com/Content/Listin...3059879&PropId=59872888&NHC=1&searchorig=main


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think that the ATV route would be your best bet. and that last machine you listed sounds like a good one. Though I am a Honda Guy I wont discount Polaris My buddy has a 2002 Sportsman 400 and Rides like a dream has plenty of power true 4x4. Though has had some problems with the Battery and starter motor. But the first 3 years it was ran without any problems at all. and I think his lack of reg maint/use had more to due with the starter and battery then anything else.

Also which type of Blade? the Moose has 5 postion Angle VS the Cycle country which has 3. 

and if your gonna have 60" blade the Moose at Full angle fit's on some sidewalks and then it's great for the Medium angle for on driveway's as your still taking a big bit out of the snow and angle to reduce spilage.

Only downfall on an ATV is it's cold if your not dressed for the weather and it can be a long cold ride to due driveway's. 

But it is Fun to be out flying around on them.

Less things to break or go wrong on an ATV as well. Plus you can ride them in the summer and have a blast.

good luck with your choice.

Sublime out.

Pricing$$ I can't really say as the 3 driveway's I due are for trade in garage space for vechile storage year round.

to shoot from the Hip would be to say $50. for the Pic you posted and if it is a single car lane $25.

sublime out.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Sublime thanks for the response, yeah it would get cold out there on a wheeler but if dressed right shouldn't be a problem, plus they are just fun to ride Even better if you can make some payup with them!!

Here is the link to the wheeler I'm looking at...really thinking of getting a wheeler I think it wil be a great way to get a start in the industry....here is the link...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/rvs/572586492.html

Anybody else have an idea for pricing on the driveways? I also had the idea of getting a rear spreader for the wheeler and also offering to salt (for added money of course) what would you guess think for pricing W/O salting and then with salting?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

This thread is great. I have found good info on here. I cant plow for another 2 yrs due to insurance, but would love to have a wheeler to plow a few drives with, and take over to the cousins farm. Only problem is, I am saving up for a truck, and if I want to get a atv, I still need the truck. How much, or should I say little could I spend on and old atv, I could even settle for a manual plow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am worried on how he says it has been USED. Was it beat to the ground? Was the 890miles rough miles. My 2000 Arctic Cat 500 has 1049miles on it.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

That is the one thing that gets me thinking a little bit...it makes me nervous about how he says that too...I haven't had the chance to take a look at it or drive it so not sure how it runs. I have been looking on CL and have found a few...What would be considered "good" mileage/hours for an ATV, what is considered a lot?


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Is that your truck in your avatar? Looks like a 4x4 to me! You could get a nice plow for $3500!


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

I have no clue when it comes to buying used quads. This is my first one and I bought it new. Spend some time on the atv forums - I am sure there will be multiple threads discussing what to watch for in a used quad.

My quad (a 2006 purchased in 2006) has a grand total of 135 miles on it so far. I used it to work around our property and plowed with it for part of a season, but have yet to take it out just for a ride. I am on dial-up at home, but may still search the atv forums and find out about mileage norms as I am thinking of picking up a second quad for my wife and may buy a used one. If I get some general numbers I will post them up in this thread.

smoore has a good point. Is that your truck in your avatar? If so, why not throw a plow on that?


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

It was my truck, had it my senior year of high school and then had to sell it :realmad:, couldn't afford a truck payment, gas and a cell phone bill at that point of my life. I really wish I still had it if it was still mine it would have a plow on it for sure!!. I sure do miss that thing I will keep my eyes on the ATV forums and see what I can find out on mieage and whatnot.

Anybody else have a good estimate on what to charge for the driveway I posted salting as well as not salting?


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

How are you going to get the ATV from one point to the next? The state police would impound that thing in a second if they saw you on public roads, at least around here.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

It may sound lame but I have numerous friends with trucks that would let me borrow them if needed, I also have some relatives in the area I would be looking to plow so would more then likely keep the wheeler there so it's close to the route, I would then be doing a very tight route so would hopefully be ablet to just drive the short distance between houses, I am also looking at picking up a cheap trailer to haul it with so I wouldn't have to mess around with loading it in the bed of a truck when its snowing and slippery.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wannabeplowing;516280 said:


> I never intended to make it seem like I thought anybody was trying to talk me out of anything. You guys give great advice and I apprecite all of the help you have given me. I would have a place to store the quad and would be gunning for a very tight route which would eliminate the need to trailer the wheeler. I am in Fargo so a pretty large town but I would be in a residential area so I would hopefully be able to get away with driving on the street.
> 
> I would love to buy a truck and sub contract but for what I can get with the $3500 in a quad it just makes more sense to me. Plus I think it would be a good way to get my feet wet in the snow plowing industry.
> 
> ...


I have a 360 and it is fine for me, I would recommend between 400-500cc. If you do load it into the bed of a truck be very careful. I use 4 ramps 2 on each side so I have a less chance of slipping and there is enough clearance for the plow


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm really starting to like this 4 wheeler idea more and more, I feel like it is something that has real potention to make me some money!!! Found another one on craigslist and this one seems like a decent deal but I'm no expert when it come to wheelers that's for sure here is the link...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/rvs/574315225.html

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who has been responding this thread has turned out much better then I even hoped, I have really learned a lot so far and really appreciate all of the help everyone is giving me. It sure is nice to have so many experience people willing to share their knowledge to help others out!!!


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Another thing is how do you guys have your amber lights hooked up on your 4 wheeler?


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

wannabeplowing;517549 said:


> Another thing is how do you guys have your amber lights hooked up on your 4 wheeler?


The guy that I was talking to plugs his into his Power Service plug (like a cigarette lighter - mine has one too).


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Do most 4 wheelers have a service plug on them? If they don't then what is another option for hooking one up?


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

I am pretty new to quads, so could not say for sure.

I would hazard a guess that most of the new ones have them.

Hooking one up is probably similar to a truck - turn the key to the run position and find a live wire (and of course a good ground).


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the response, sounds like something I could handle.

I have another dumb question for you guys, does it make sense to get the wheeler then find clients or to put up fliers, gauge the response and then decide if it's worth it to buy a wheeler?


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

wannabeplowing;516937 said:


> It may sound lame but I have numerous friends with trucks that would let me borrow them if needed, I also have some relatives in the area I would be looking to plow so would more then likely keep the wheeler there so it's close to the route, I would then be doing a very tight route so would hopefully be ablet to just drive the short distance between houses, I am also looking at picking up a cheap trailer to haul it with so I wouldn't have to mess around with loading it in the bed of a truck when its snowing and slippery.


Depending on the size of the blade, the height of the truck, and the length of the ramps, you might not even be able to get the 4 wheeler onto the bed of the truck. My Kawasaki w/a 60" plow was not able to get up the ramps forward or backward onto my GMC - backing up the plow would scrape ground and stop me from moving, and going forward it wouldn't clear the wheel wells. I had to take it off each time I loaded it.... now that is a PITA!!!



wannabeplowing;517700 said:


> Thanks for the response, sounds like something I could handle.
> 
> I have another dumb question for you guys, does it make sense to get the wheeler then find clients or to put up fliers, gauge the response and then decide if it's worth it to buy a wheeler?


Can you afford the 4 wheeler if you do not get any jobs? If so, sure, buy it now, then see what you can get. If you will need the money to make the payments, then start bidding for jobs this spring and summer. When you know what kind of work you'll have for next winter, then decide if you want a 4 wheeler or plow truck.

I love my Kawasaki, but it is really freaking cold to ride/plow with, and it doesn't back drag well at all. Also, you will need to keep up w/the big storms, or else you'll be looking for someone w/a snow blower or plow truck to clear the driveways, and/or pull you out.

I started out using an ATV (as I'm sure a lot of guys/gals on here did), but once I got a plow truck I never looked back! There is a lot to be said for staying warm while working!!!!! Also, since you are in a big city, check on the local ordinances about operating an ATV on city/private streets. If it's not allowed, you can and will get large fines, and/or have the ATV impounded.

Finally, GET COMMERCIAL INSURANCE for both yourself and your plow. You never know when you'll need it, and the last thing that you want is for someone to own a part of your paychecks for the rest of your life....that's what ex-wives are for


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Plowing in VT thanks for all of the GREAT info, to answer your question I would be borrowign about $1500 from my folks to buy the wheeler so I would be able to afford it now since I would either have low monthly payments to them or else I would just pay them back once I go back to work full-time this summer.

I have read that it is impossible with some vehicles to get the wheelers inthe back with a plow so I would more then likely pick up a cheap trailer to transort it, I think it would be worth the couple hundered bucks.

Yes having a truck would be MUCH better and WARMER then a wheeler but right now I would not be able to afford a good truck and all of the expenses to go with it. That is the next step but I have to start somewhere and like you said that's where a lot of people start so what the hell I might as well give it a go!!

You said you started with a wheeler, do you remember what you paid for all of the neccessary insurance, if you don't mind me asking??
Also what do you mean by commercial insuracne for me...sorry if this seems like common sense but hey I'm a noob


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have two wheelers my one i use all the time is a 2006 honda foreman 500 4x4 w/ a 60' blade and you cant stop it, and then the one that sits now is a 2006 honda 350 rancher 2x4, never put a blade on it but like stated before some tire chains and/or weight would help it. just throwing that out there and it might be for sale and i am located 2 hours from mineapolis.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

wannabeplowing;517549 said:


> Another thing is how do you guys have your amber lights hooked up on your 4 wheeler?


I am not a polaris fan but the yellow one for 3400 doesn't seem like to bad of a deal. Here is a link to the pictures of my atv, I used a 2x4 and a amber revolving light, with a 12v plug, most utility atvs come with a 12v outlet
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49113


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

wannabeplowing;517791 said:


> You said you started with a wheeler, do you remember what you paid for all of the neccessary insurance, if you don't mind me asking??
> Also what do you mean by commercial insuracne for me...sorry if this seems like common sense but hey I'm a noob


Well, I didn't have commercial insurance the first year. I stupidly didn't think that I needed it since I was only plowing my driveway as well as a couple of neighbors. Fortunately I didn't end up needing it, but I now realize the errors of my ways.

You will need commerical insurance for your plow vehicle to cover any accidents/damage that you might cause while plowing, and you need insurance for yourself/ for your business to cover liability for slip/fall accidents. :realmad:

Insurance is not cheap, but $100-200/month is a lot better than the potential for a huge judgment against you. Price it out, and weigh the options. A lot of guys go without it, but I won't again.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

So if I'm going to do this do I need an "Official" company name and go through all of that jazz or can I just go without that for the first few years? Thinking if I do this I might wait until next winter being winter is kind of coming to an end but might still get one this winter depends on money situation.


----------

